# Cars you wish they would make, or wish they'd bring back.



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

I for one would like to see a 5 door Civic like they have in Europe but in the style of the American model. As well as the 1.2L engine option for the fit because if you going to have a car that size it should at least get 45 MPG. Basically a lot of European cars appeal to me. 

What cars would you like to see?


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

My next car needs to be:

4x4
Convertible
Powerful yet does not massacre fuel (diesel would be nice)
Good stereo
Under $5000.

Somebody make one already.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

- Toyota Land Cruiser (original version with a bit of an update, leave the mechanics alone)
- Land Rover Series 88
- For Fun Mog 411
Something basic, off road worthy and don't need to wash the dang thing to have it look special.


----------



## woody osb (May 9, 2007)

*not a car but 52 mpg!*

a mazda b2000 DIESEL 5 spd. pickup that got an honest 52 mpg running all over eastern kentucky in delivering medical equipment around 1990. it had around 120k on it at that time. nothing in the way of fancy- no air, no power windows, just great mileage. it did burn ground wires though about every six months.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

A turbo diesel tacoma on 33s with strate axels and bio deasel under $3 a galon.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bring small diesel pickups to the USA!!!!! I want a 4x4 pickup in the small-midsize category with an extended cab (not a 4 door crew cab) and a regular length bed (none of this shorty bed BS) with a diesel engine in it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Got a few*



G-VegasMTBiker said:


> I for one would like to see a 5 door Civic like they have in Europe but in the style of the American model. As well as the 1.2L engine option for the fit because if you going to have a car that size it should at least get 45 MPG. Basically a lot of European cars appeal to me.
> 
> What cars would you like to see?


Rabbit pickup (diesel? that would rock). A small front wheel drive pickup that can take a 750 pound load, a small engine so it gets good mileage, and only weighs like 1800 pounds so the small engine still feels peppy when unloaded. Update with ABS, Airbags, Disc brakes all around, TDI, and ESP.

Honda Insight. An all aluminum frame, awsome mileage, good performance, great safety ratings, and only weighs like 1800 pounds.

VW Touran. Its been in Eurpoe for a while, but I would love one of these in the US. It's basically a taller VW Golf, like a minivan.... kinda like a Subaru Forrester.

VW Westfalia camper with AWD. Kinda like the old Vanagon Syncro Westfalia, but updated with ABS, Airbags, updated safety, and front engine.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

I wanna get myself an old M35-A2 (military deuce and a half) put a 300 gallon tank on the back and run it on used grease I still from fast food joints


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

G-VegasMTBiker said:


> I for one would like to see a 5 door Civic like they have in Europe but in the style of the American model. As well as the 1.2L engine option for the fit because if you going to have a car that size it should at least get 45 MPG. Basically a lot of European cars appeal to me.
> 
> What cars would you like to see?


Ciroen, a French company, used to make tha AX. The 3 door 1.3 litre diesel version would get over 85mpg US! Imperial mpg was over 100mpg!!! This was before AC, airbags, side impact bars etc and it had an all aluminium engine so it was really light and quite nippy! my mate had one and it was a good car... fold the rear seats down and throw 2 bikes in the back with all your kit.

Just a pity it was made by those French Bas.....


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

tom2304 said:


> My next car needs to be:
> 
> 4x4
> Convertible
> ...


Sacrifice demand #3 and get an old bronco/blazer!


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

VW Thing


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

tom2304 said:


> My next car needs to be:
> 
> 4x4
> Convertible
> ...


It has been made and I have one. However, gas sucks and it is not that powerful...










That black top comes off and its like a convertible. I also put tube doors on it.

This is what I want them to make! A 4Runner/FJ Cruiser mix!










Or an FJ Convertible










And finally... the Tundra Deisel


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

*The microcar*


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*i'll probably get flamed*

any car that when bought could be expected with regular maintenance to go 250,000+ miles. Seems like they dont exist any more. 
so heres the deal:
safe
250,000+ miles with regular maintenance
35+ mpg

I have a 1987 volvo 240 manual that at 305,000 miles still got 29 miles per gallon...this was for a big steel box. WTF car makers?? Its now 20 years later, and i still have yet to see a car that matches this?

dont give me that crap about how new cars weigh more due to more safety features, that car was a tank that probably weighed 2.5 tons with lots of steel. Auto industry = all aesthetics and no progress.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

pretty much any diesel can make it to 200000+ miles without any major maintenance, I've even heard of some pick-ups turning over the odometer completely with out an engine rebuild (thats over 1,000,000 miles for those of you who don't know)


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Station Wagons!*

Not just a station wagon but one that doesn't cost $30,000 to $40,000 (Volvo, Audi, BMW, Mercedes). Bring back the Accord or Camry wagons. Mid-sized vehicles that fit everything but don't suck on mpg.

I'm willing to shout that out but no one is listening. An SUV is not a station wagon. Its a G.D. truck that does everything wrong. Why can't anyone but Volkswagen understand this? What happend to the good old Accord, Camry, Corolla, etc wagons that got 30 + mpg highway and performed well?

When did it all go wrong? I do not want a pickup truck. I do not want a Mini van, etc. I have settled for a Cross Over (Subaru Legacy Outback, LL Bean Edition). Very nice vehicle but if there was anything but a Passat/Audi, BMW, Volvo, Mercedes wagon alternative, I would have gone that way.

Our other vehicle is a Mini Cooper so small is great most of the time and 40 + mpg highway is close to heaven these days.


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

dompedro3 said:


> any car that when bought could be expected with regular maintenance to go 250,000+ miles. Seems like they dont exist any more.
> so heres the deal:
> safe
> 250,000+ miles with regular maintenance
> ...


I miss my brick...I agree. Bring back the 240. It was like driving a single speed. to go fast you had to keep it rolling.


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

*Like my avatar says*

how about a decently styled GTO. Here are a couple of my favorites, especially the '66 inspired look


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ChapmanMTB27 said:


> It has been made and I have one. However, gas sucks and it is not that powerful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now only if the new FJ was a utility vehicle. Was suppose to compete with the Honda Element in terms of functionality and think that Toyota fell flat on their face on this one. Sure it looks nice, but can I fit my bike in the back? Only Large mini-van or element has been able to fit the bill so far. Yet till I find the right vehicle The old Jeep will do.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

crux said:


> Now only if the new FJ was a utility vehicle. Was suppose to compete with the Honda Element in terms of functionality and think that Toyota fell flat on their face on this one. Sure it looks nice, but can I fit my bike in the back? Only Large mini-van or element has been able to fit the bill so far. Yet till I find the right vehicle The old Jeep will do.


I never heard anything like that. It is a total remake of the old LCs. Toyota made this to be a "spartan" vehicle with no frills about it. It is a point and shoot vehicle and thats pretty much it. Check yotatech.com and sites like that.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Rabbit pickup (diesel? that would rock). A small front wheel drive pickup that can take a 750 pound load, a small engine so it gets good mileage, and only weighs like 1800 pounds so the small engine still feels peppy when unloaded. Update with ABS, Airbags, Disc brakes all around, TDI, and ESP.
> 
> Honda Insight. An all aluminum frame, awsome mileage, good performance, great safety ratings, and only weighs like 1800 pounds.
> 
> ...


The US gets the Touran soon (I think as a '09 model). We even get the diesel option. I'm stoked, but I think the price is slated to START in the mid-high 20's.

VW had a concept to bring back the old school bus. Looked like it would have been a really nice bike hauler.

Like some have mentioned above, I'd like to see more diesel options in the US...particularly in small pick-ups.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Ford RS 200 Group B rally car. Sure it's not practical, but it's badass.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Mach 5. 5,000HP V-12, submarine mode, 4WD with special grip tires and passenger seat chick included. That was one sweet ride.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Audi R8!*

This is cool!


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

I loved my Honda Prelude. It was my first new car, ran like a champ and never had an mechanical issues. After 7 years it had to go and was replaced with a vehicle that was family friendly but I wish they still made it. This is maybe more of a longing that I could still be driving a 2 door sporty coupe. maybe I will be getting one in 20 years again.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, but...*



A1an said:


> The US gets the Touran soon (I think as a '09 model). We even get the diesel option. I'm stoked, but I think the price is slated to START in the mid-high 20's.
> 
> VW had a concept to bring back the old school bus. Looked like it would have been a really nice bike hauler.
> 
> Like some have mentioned above, I'd like to see more diesel options in the US...particularly in small pick-ups.


... no stick in this country. I would be all over a diesel AWD little truck with a stick. I can't do automatics. The price would have to come down a lot, too.

The bus would have been great. Nice big box, like a Honda Element. The drawing I saw were pretty ugly, IMO. Then again, concept drawings are usually pretty raw, and final products tend to look much more refined by production time.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ChapmanMTB27 said:


> I never heard anything like that. It is a total remake of the old LCs. Toyota made this to be a "spartan" vehicle with no frills about it. It is a point and shoot vehicle and thats pretty much it. Check yotatech.com and sites like that.


Let me know when I can fit my bike in the back of one then it could be a consideration. Looks are fairly spartan and I was all over the new FJ until I saw and drove one in person. Functionality is just not there. The older Toyotas were better than the new versions in my opinion.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

crux said:


> Let me know when I can fit my bike in the back of one then it could be a consideration. Looks are fairly spartan and I was all over the new FJ until I saw and drove one in person. Functionality is just not there. The older Toyotas were better than the new versions in my opinion.


I agree. When I was looking for a new vehicle that was family/mountain bike friendly and was an all purposes hauler the FJ was on my list. I drove th FJ and just didn't fit my needs. I ended up with an element which has many feature that make it much better for this category.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

ChapmanMTB27 said:


> I never heard anything like that. It is a total remake of the old LCs. Toyota made this to be a "spartan" vehicle with no frills about it. It is a point and shoot vehicle and thats pretty much it. Check yotatech.com and sites like that.


I gotta ask, have you ever driven an original FJ 40-45? An FJ cruiser is not spartan or no frills. Stereo, AC, power windows, power everything, carpet, nav system is hardly spartan.

I would love to see a diesel Toyota 70 series LC pick up or Diesel Nissan Patrol brought to the US. I have seen a very few around brought in through the gray market, but it would be nice to get one legally.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I keep reading two wishes that they are somehow Incompatible..

*Big size* and *High gas* milliage...

Actually three,, *High performance*

Well in that sense Internal combustion vehicles and Bicycles are not that much different from each other as you may think..

Heavier Bicycles are going to require more effort to move (specially to accelerate) than a Lighter bike.

Wider tires are going to have more drag than skinnier ones, ergo more energy is going to be require to push them around and overcome the friction losses.

Also the less aerodynamic the vehicle (Airdrag coeficient, frontal area, size, turbulence, Bike rack on top of the car, etc) the more energy is going to require to travel every mile.

Think "Time trial" bikes with as small front area as possible, super efficient, super fast, but super uncomfortable too..

Yes... things like the "Ball bearings" on the wheels count, but have you ever see a car on "Chris king " hubs....!?!?

Yes car technology is getting better all the time, Hybrids are fantastic, internal combustion engines more efficient, but no matter how efficient is the motor a vehicle half as big is going to require a lot less juice to move around than a more massive one, specially on hills were the forces of gravity tend to play games with the CHubby ones, and on stop and go, since Momentum can be your friend if you are a little porky and rolling ride along, but to get to cruising speed you need to spend more energy to get there.

Basically cars are "Arrogant" because they can Be.

Their engines are more than strong to overcome all this energy wasting practices like I mension above, when a human being has a "Finite" amount of power (At most 1,2Horses if you are a extreme athlete in a short burst of energy) plus since they have four wheels (or more) they don't need to worry about falling on their sides, they can be far heavier since it make very little diference.

Just imagine riding a really ill-tune, crapy, super Heavy top loaded Bicycle..

It will get old fast, don't you think....:madman:

Well that is how most four wheel vehicles feel all the time, then again Costumers are King and as long as they let the car industry do what they want, they are going to keep producing as much "low tech crap" as they can since is cheaper to make and cost effective than more sophisticated and complex more efficient machines (water forming, composites, variable wall thickness, fancy alloys, better rolling drive train, etc)

And don't even get me started with "PLanned Obsolescence", "spected life spans" and "price points" after all if a vehicle last forever how is the industry going to keep producing newer and "Better " things.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

964

I was pretty close to buying one with a black exterior/red interior (my ideal) but CarFax showed not one but _two_ accidents in its life. It was hard to walk away from that one.
.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

wheelerfreak said:


> I gotta ask, have you ever driven an original FJ 40-45? An FJ cruiser is not spartan or no frills. Stereo, AC, power windows, power everything, carpet, nav system is hardly spartan.
> 
> I would love to see a diesel Toyota 70 series LC pick up or Diesel Nissan Patrol brought to the US. I have seen a very few around brought in through the gray market, but it would be nice to get one legally.


Ha, Nissan Patrol those were neat little trucks. Have seen a few vintage models sitting in a lot down here and have been wanting to ask the guy about them.


----------



## eedavis (Oct 13, 2006)

>> Rabbit pickup ... A small front wheel drive pickup that can take a 750 pound load, a small engine so it gets good mileage, and only weighs like 1800 pounds so the small engine still feels peppy when unloaded. Update with ABS, Airbags, Disc brakes all around, TDI, and ESP.

+1

I passed on one of these that had been GTI-ified (1.8L engine, air dam, OEM flares. it looked great). They bungled the wiring somehow, so it was cheap. I forget why I didn't buy it, but I kick myself whenever I get reminded...

... now that you mention it, I miss my '84 GTI, too. 83 raging HP never felt so good -- maybe it was slow, but it FELT fast. 34MPG @ 70+ MPH (some PO had put the normal tranny it it, so the final drive was not as short as the GTI's). I carried home all sorts of cr4p in that thing -- table saw, easy chair, 600lbs gravel/rock. Bought it for $600, put 100,000 miles over the next 8 years. Then I added up the receipts -- it had cost me over $6000, mostly in parts, to get that far (I did most of the work on it, ANOTHER feature). It ate alternators, radiators, CV boots and tires (not the car's fault, that last). I did get 80K miles out of a set of PFC brake pads, though, despite threshold braking practically all the time. Then some things just would not die -- I taught myself to change gears w/o the clutch in that car, then drove it like that about half the time, the trans never hiccupped. The A/C would freeze you in any weather. In the end (260K miles total) it was beyond ugly, needed a windshield, exhaust and a trip to the frame machine (it'd been totalled (twice)), I wasn't up for a decent restoration, so I quit on it and let it go. If there was anything on the market with anywhere near that blend of utility and fun-to-drive-ness, I'd buy one it quick, but I haven't found anything close. They make nicer now, maybe, but nothing so utilitarian and having so much accessible performance in the same box.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got an old subaru legacy with 4wd and a 5 speed. Its reliable, handles well, is very very easy to work on, gets 30+ mpg on the freeway and weighs 2800lbs. I wish there was something like it on the market now. Even imprezas are smaller inside, get worse mileage and are a good chunk heavier.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Not just a station wagon but one that doesn't cost $30,000 to $40,000 (Volvo, Audi, BMW, Mercedes). Bring back the Accord or Camry wagons. Mid-sized vehicles that fit everything but don't suck on mpg.
> 
> I'm willing to shout that out but no one is listening. An SUV is not a station wagon. Its a G.D. truck that does everything wrong. Why can't anyone but Volkswagen understand this? What happend to the good old Accord, Camry, Corolla, etc wagons that got 30 + mpg highway and performed well?
> 
> ...


I agree, but most Americans want the truck look,
Mazda had a nice Mazda 6 wagon , I hope they bring that back.

I do like the Mazda3 hatchback, but I'd rather have Toyota, Honda build it.

the Subaru Imprezza hatch back is nice. I drove the WRX version. its AWD and fast, the mileage is not to bad around 20mph. probably alot better with the non turbo version.

so far I have settled for a Matrix XRS, I love the hatch and the mileage. I can throw my AM 2000 in the back without taking the wheels off. although I wouldn't take XRS off road let alone up steep driveways. LOL I will have to research the new "09 version with AWD. The Element is also a great vehicle for moving bikes and equipment. tho mileage is not to great. wtf is it that hard to make a mileage maker w/o going to the hybrid crap. I dont suggest fording any streams in a Hybrid. I have seen what a small 6 volt lithium battery can do when it explodes. are hybreds rolling bombs with a large lithium battery pack and a gas tank?

Mercedes answer is to make overpriced golf karts. this is not what I had in mind! i doubt if my helmet bag would fit into this thing.

Further, why is diesel fuel more expensive than gas? Isnt diesel the stinky sludge that is refined to make gasoline?


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

complete with a flux capacitor and some uranium.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

Or bring these back. If you could make one of these with a flux capacitor, so I could go back in time....I could take state.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Nat said:


> 964
> 
> I was pretty close to buying one with a black exterior/red interior (my ideal) but CarFax showed not one but _two_ accidents in its life. It was hard to walk away from that one.
> .


I love that red color, and have had two red cars. there is no truth about red being a cop magnet. I never received a speeding ticket in my red cars.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> Rabbit pickup (diesel? that would rock). A small front wheel drive pickup that can take a 750 pound load, a small engine so it gets good mileage, and only weighs like 1800 pounds so the small engine still feels peppy when unloaded. Update with ABS, Airbags, Disc brakes all around, TDI, and ESP.
> 
> Honda Insight. An all aluminum frame, awsome mileage, good performance, great safety ratings, and only weighs like 1800 pounds.
> 
> ...


My family had a Rabbit diesel pickup. Yes, it was an awesome truck. Got well over 40 mpg, great in the snow (all the weight on the front wheels) could haul a lot. Loading it down did not slow it down one bit... it could still do 0-60 in under 2 minutes!


----------



## Work (Oct 14, 2007)

old 4runners, 1st gen, take the cake for versatility. the original with a solid axle was pretty much bullet-proof, and when they made the switch to IFS (independent-front-suspension) it became a lot more road friendly as well. but they sure were ugly, and not very powerful. this one looks like mine, except mine is taller and has a supra engine. Not that biased...









I want the Monza Spyder Corvair brought back. GM could really tap the current middle level sport car entries with a rear engine turbo boxer sport car. Even more so if they switched to mid-engine to improve the cars legendary dangerous handling issues of the sixties.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, the 4runners and 4wd pickups from that era were the deal. I had an '86 pickup and I dearly miss it (sold it in `03). I would love to have a 4runner from that time. I know some hard core enthusiasts like the straight front axle better, and I guess is was stronger, but the independent front suspension was a LOT nicer to drive around on and was still pretty bullet proof. I also love the 22R. Slow, but it just never stops going.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I drive a 98 Civic DX coupe. Pretty much no frills. Power nothing. No ABS. Weighs like 2300#. Gets about 30mpg. 

I'd really like a Civic convertible with a little more power. It's a fun little car and a convertible version would really be awesome. Plus, the HX models got ~50mpg. A convertible version of one of those would be awesome.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

nagatahawk said:


> I love that red color, and have had two red cars. there is no truth about red being a cop magnet. I never received a speeding ticket in my red cars.


I _have_ to have a red interior at some point. It makes me think of vintage sports cars. This particular 964 is so red inside and out that one might have a hard time reselling it. It's a little too bold for most (I guess) but I LOVE it!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Nat said:


> I _have_ to have a red interior at some point. It makes me think of vintage sports cars. This particular 964 is so red inside and out that one might have a hard time reselling it. It's a little too bold for most (I guess) but I LOVE it!


red is a natural for all two seaters, and my favorite of course are the red prancing horses.
red interiror is old school. I love the old MGs and Austin Healeys with red leather buckets.

I was not a 964 fan intitially, but yours is awsome. RecentlyI have seen a couple 964's of either well kept or recently restored in the LA area. they really are head turners. and I saw a bright red one on Pico. it turned my head!!!


----------



## GTScott (Nov 19, 2007)

Circa 1995 RX-7









I don't know why, I just REALLY liked something about the lines on that car.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

3 thumbs up for the Corvair
2 thumbs up for the GTO concept car

Two middle Fingers for ANY SUV

Now back to the Bicycle


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd like Honda to bring back the CRX, but with rwd via S2000 drivetrain...


----------



## GTScott (Nov 19, 2007)

ryguy79 said:


> I'd like Honda to bring back the CRX, but with rwd via S2000 drivetrain...


that is a great idea! We have an '07 S2000 and the drivetrain is unbelievable!


----------



## Mad Kobayashi (Nov 29, 2006)

GTScott said:


> Circa 1995 RX-7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freakin' A Cotton.

jeff


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

ryguy79 said:


> I'd like Honda to bring back the CRX, but with rwd via S2000 drivetrain...


Agreed.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Thought that they did bring back the CRX with the Hybrid.

Then there is this concept. CR-Z 
http://jalopnik.com/cars/tokyo-auto-show/tokyo-auto-show-preview-honda-cr+z-concept-car-308556.php


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i wish they woudl allow the Nissan Stagea in the US so could bring mine. thats about the only odd car id want in teh US.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Bring back RWD


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

htey have
challenger?
30k with a v8 and 6 speed...

BMW new M
S2000
Solstice
Sky
i can go on.....


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

Rev Bubba said:


> Not just a station wagon but one that doesn't cost $30,000 to $40,000 (Volvo, Audi, BMW, Mercedes). Bring back the Accord or Camry wagons. Mid-sized vehicles that fit everything but don't suck on mpg.
> 
> I'm willing to shout that out but no one is listening. An SUV is not a station wagon. Its a G.D. truck that does everything wrong. Why can't anyone but Volkswagen understand this? What happend to the good old Accord, Camry, Corolla, etc wagons that got 30 + mpg highway and performed well?


I agree with every word of this. Why can't we get a variety of wagons here in North America? I want a diesel wagon (preferably not from a german company, but VW is really the only option right now). The new Saturn Astra (from the Opel Astra) looks pretty cool, and might get a diesel in 2009, but we don`t get the true wagon version as they do in europe.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

What about a bike-car?

Bike commute in the rain without any woes.










:thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Does a Batcycle count?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Please import this. A diesel Allroad would be more practical though.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*Nissan Frontier*

1. My Nissan Frontier with the turbo diesel from europe and everywhere else for that matter. They are four cylinder and have more hp and torque than my V6.

2. Honda Accord wagon with AWD.

3. Lotus Exige in my price range.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

Killroy said:


> What about a bike-car?
> 
> Bike commute in the rain without any woes.
> 
> ...


This one was built in the town where I grew up. The company actually made a few hundred of them, and sold kits too. Not bicycle powered, but had a motorcycle engine in it. It was called a "Pulse". Ironically, like my previous post of the Deloran time machine...this car was also featured in Back to the Future. Because of the low frontal cross section and motorcycle engine, this thing got crazy MPG. It would be nice to see some high efficiency cars today.


----------



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

*1971 Honda 600 Coupe*

Remember these? If so, then you are old... I was eight years old back in 71.


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

willapajames said:


> Ford RS 200 Group B rally car. Sure it's not practical, but it's badass.


hell yeah. we have the technology to make it safer and easier to control. just make it so the spectators have to stand back further and all the problems with group b as it was in the 80's are fixed


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

I almost ordered one of these kits for my 1990 Civic hatch.
http://www.vitessesportscar.com/home.html

Bulletproof drivetrain, easy on gas, doesn't look like a Honda. I too would love to see a modern CRX. Mine ('87 DX) was an autocross class-winner every time out, bone stock.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

CRXPilot said:


> I almost ordered one of these kits for my 1990 Civic hatch.
> https://www.vitessesportscar.com/home.html
> 
> Bulletproof drivetrain, easy on gas, doesn't look like a Honda. I too would love to see a modern CRX. Mine ('87 DX) was an autocross class-winner every time out, bone stock.


I wonder how much weight the fiber glass body and the roof chop removes??? It would be a good electric car conversion.


----------



## crashdude (Mar 29, 2007)

Land Rover Defender


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Not just a station wagon but one that doesn't cost $30,000 to $40,000 (Volvo, Audi, BMW, Mercedes). Bring back the Accord or Camry wagons. Mid-sized vehicles that fit everything but don't suck on mpg.
> 
> I'm willing to shout that out but no one is listening. An SUV is not a station wagon. Its a G.D. truck that does everything wrong. Why can't anyone but Volkswagen understand this? What happend to the good old Accord, Camry, Corolla, etc wagons that got 30 + mpg highway and performed well?
> 
> ...


We have a Mazda 6 Wagaon with a 5-speed and a V6. It gets around 27-28 on a good day on the highway, but we are happy with the car.

I agree with you though. We have the same requirements as you, and the choices are VERY limited. We also prefer a manual, which even narrows the field of available used cars more...


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*Land Rover*

_Diesel_ Land Rover Defender 110/109 for the States


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cherokee (XJ)

1984-2001. 2,884,172 produced. Tough powertrain, powerful, solid axles


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

1981 Datsun 210 SL. 3-Door Hatchback in Dessert Yellow. 87 horses, manual transmission and rear wheel drive. It's my favorite car of all time (fun-factor wise). No kidding, back in the 90's, people would knock on my door every other week asking if I was willing to sell it. Vinyl seats don't crack in the sun (unlike leather), and the engine bay is practically empty (vast amounts of space to get your hands on stuff for maintenance). 

The car clocked on over 350,000 miles and I was like the 5th owner of that car.

tk


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

I mentioned this in another thread, but it's the only car I am really waiting for. Honda needs to make a Civic Hybrid Wagon. The sedan is nice, but doesn't quite have the utility of a hatchback.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Bow to the kings, Walter and Ari


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Hot damn!
I'd love to see a spit sceen vid of his footwork along with view over the hood. The heel/toe work is phenominal.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i want:

light van(like the old toyota camper-able)
4x4 or at least awd
20+ mpg(turbo diesel maybe)
relatively easy access to engine compartment to work on it
high resistance to rust
great reliability


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Bring back the Accord or Camry wagons. Mid-sized vehicles that fit everything but don't suck on mpg.


Here ya go:
http://www.fordvehicles.com/crossovers/taurusx/


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

steadite said:


> Here ya go:
> http://www.fordvehicles.com/crossovers/taurusx/


Taurus X is not a fuel efficient car at 19 MPG combined. Im not sure if steadite is affiliated with CarReview.com like Francois, because there has been a lot of pumping of the Taurus X and to me it smells like SPAM.

SUVs fuel economy are going to be handy caped by there larger size, weight, and bigger tires. Rev Bubba might like the Subaru Impreza with its 16% better fuel economy, better handling and its AWD instead of FWD. FWD sucks.


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

*A truck like this that gets 50mpg*

That will cruise 90mph - all your gear and friends gear plus your stable of bikes - global adventure road trip machine. Zero emission engine would be the ultimate. And only cost $25k It's a wish right? :thumbsup:


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Killroy said:


> SUVs fuel economy are going to be handy caped by there larger size, weight, and bigger tires. Rev Bubba might like the Subaru Impreza with its 16% better fuel economy, better handling and its AWD instead of FWD. FWD sucks.


I own a matrix and I agree FWD sucks. at low speed the Matrix handls great, but under full power or hi speed, it leans and pushes. however I do love the mileage and convenience of the hatch. I really love the Impeza. maybe my next choice. It's price is equal to the Matrix.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*WHoa!*



francois said:


> Bow to the kings, Walter and Ari


Loads of left foot braking. I didn't know that worked on AWD cars. Makes sense to pitch the back end around.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

all I want is a VW thing with a fiberglass body, EFI, something of a trailing arm rear suspension (aka not what the earlier bugs used that gave such insane camber change throughout the suspension stroke), and coil overs at all 4 corners. oh, and some tube work to protect the engine in a rear-end collision, and a collapsible steering column. ah, bugger it. full tube chassis. suspension seats (ever sat in one of those weird lawn chairs that consists of a flat piece of fabric strung up to the frame of the seat via bungie cords? same idea, just with more padding), and 4 wheel disk brakes, no ABS. plumb the brakes with copper brake tube and braided steel cable brake lines. copper for resistance to corrosion from the road salt, braided steel cable lines so that you don't get any brake line expansion, for more precise braking. this is for hauling just my bike around if I road-trip it out to a spot with many 4wheeling and biking spots (like Moab).

for a general bike and stuff hauler, a GMC W4000 with some C-Channel bent to suit holding a tire (preferably able to hold up to a 3.0" wide tire) with provisions for a lock, an adaptor for the front of the bike to attach a 20mm through axle to the flatbed, along with provisions to do the same for a QR front end. now do that enough times to be able to fit up to 6 bikes on the flatbed, andadd to that a locked cabinet to hold the wheels for all of those. a small people mover might be required to haul the other 3 people and their gear, though.

as just a fun little car to drive and occasionally do autocross or tarmac rally events in, a little beast of this description:
- fiberglass body styled after a Myers Manx, but with a removable hardtop, headlights in the hood/bumper area, turn signals mounting to the fenders (think like the amber lights on the roofs of some dually pickups, except a touch bigger and wired up as turn signals), flush mounted LED tail-lights and rear turn signals
- full chromoly tube chassis, built to satisfy the strictest road race sanctioning body's rules for tube chassis and roll cages
- 1900cc VW Flat 4 engine, tuned and tweaked until it develops around 150 horsepower with no shortage of torque
- 5 speed transaxle, built to handle loads more power than the engine is producing (never hurts to have a strong driveline)
- ball joint front trailing arm suspension with roadcourse ready coilover shocks and swaybar
- trailing arm rear suspension (aka not the rear suspension that gave such drastic camber changes on some air cooled VW models) with roadcourse ready coilovers and swaybars
- more stiffly sprung suspension seats
- rich, medium metallic blue paint
- everything else I haven't figured out yet


----------



## Adman (Jan 13, 2004)

*I can't believe nobody has mentioned this one*

VW Corrado SLC (VR6)

This was such a fun car and was hailed by the auto mags as a 'cheap Porsche' that worked very well. Of course, since we're wishing here, I'd want mine updated with airbags and a more modern/hotter VR6. Trying to get the spoiler up/down between stop signs was a fun game in the city.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You mean this thing?*



Adman said:


> VW Corrado SLC (VR6)
> 
> This was such a fun car and was hailed by the auto mags as a 'cheap Porsche' that worked very well. Of course, since we're wishing here, I'd want mine updated with airbags and a more modern/hotter VR6. Trying to get the spoiler up/down between stop signs was a fun game in the city.


'08 Scirocco. Not likely to hit the states any time soon, tho










Not sure I would consider any FWD car any kind of Porsche substitute, but yeah, it kicked ass.

I drove a Scirocco for many many years. Quick and got good mileage. After 310k miles, I had to retire it, but it still ran well.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Jan 2, 2007)

audi allroad for sure


----------



## mastercycleman (Feb 4, 2007)

You all still have it wrong.

It's all about the Peel P50


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Cars I wish they'd bring back? Just smaller cars in general. The trend has been bigger bigger bigger. Look at the VW Rabbit, which has gained nearly 1000 lbs over the last 20 years. No wonder gas mileage today blows, the bare-bones economy car has been lost to more cabin space, more hp, more gizmos, more gas burned to move it all down the road.


----------



## not on the rug (Mar 28, 2008)

nissan 240sx

toyota supra


----------

